

From Bootstrapping To $300M In Value: Meet The Founder Of Directi (TCTV) - michaelhart
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/01/divyank-turakhia-directi-tctv/

======
zbruhnke
Great article ... its always astonishing how often you here people say that
very few people get rich as an entreprenuer when you hear stories of guys like
this who virtually noone has heard of that make hundreds of millions. Cool
story for sure.

Stories like these are the reasons I always refrain from taking a real job.

Arrington's article the other day spoke to me on many levels when he said his
parents still did not know what he did. I have experienced this with my
parents very often since I dropped out of college to pursue success with my
first software startup.

After making an exit just 18 months later that put me in an entirely different
tax bracket and gave me my first seven figure year i can never see myself
doing anything else but working for me, however the most common things I hear
when i see my parents are:

"When are you going to finish school" and "I have no idea what to tell my
friends you do"

lol I guess this is just the life of an entreprenuer. for better or for worse,
it is what I am and that is because of stories like this one.

Great write up!

------
wacheena
I worked in the domain parking industry for a few years. There's no doubt that
Divank has many a ton of $$$ and is an impressive entrepreneur. But he does so
at the expense of users on the Internet.

Directi/Skenzo is one of the most aggressive domain park companies on the
Internet today. They make tens of millions using AdSense to monetize parked
domains. Their templates (like those of Oversee) attempt to confuse users into
errantly clicking on advertiser links, etc. leading to fewer available domains
for start up purposes, poor advertiser returns and an arms race between search
engines and parkers.

------
paraschopra
I met this guy in person and he was very impressive. Not only he has keen
sense of business, but his technical aptitude is top notch too. Frankly, I
never thought a guy who drives a Ferrari to know too much about compiler
optimizations for multithreading architecture :|

